
Hjalfi Writes an Assembler... Again - kencausey
https://youtu.be/myFN_o8ayJg
======
kencausey
Hjalfi works on an Z80(/8080) assembler for CP/M (there are plans for
portability) using his own Ada-influenced language Cowgol
([https://cowlark.com/cowgol/](https://cowlark.com/cowgol/)).

This is a long video (7:09:57) but as always enjoyable. Hjalfi's videos can
rarely be considered directly instructional but I find it interesting to watch
what seems to me to be a very natural response. In the process he stumbles on
to deficiencies and even bugs in his own Cowgol compiler. If you have the
time, I recommend it.

